# fma or another ma?



## eirel (May 20, 2007)

I posted this in another thread but was also wondering about fma...esp since i would like to learn more about the filipino culture...wanted to get opinions for which ma is best suited for a female w/smaller frame... im only about 5 ft and 90 something lbs...i know size matters esp in sparring...im not afraid to get bruises and put in the work...and actually like to bulk up more...i wont be able to go up against 6'2 guys...just wondering which ma esp fma to look into that i can learn or are they all too difficult/tough? thanks!


----------



## Carol (May 20, 2007)

eirel said:


> I posted this in another thread but was also wondering about fma...esp since i would like to learn more about the filipino culture...wanted to get opinions for which ma is best suited for a female w/smaller frame... im only about 5 ft and 90 something lbs...i know size matters esp in sparring...im not afraid to get bruises and put in the work...and actually like to bulk up more...i wont be able to go up against 6'2 guys...just wondering which ma esp fma to look into that i can learn or are they all too difficult/tough? thanks!



Welcome to Martial Talk, Eirel!

The Filipino Martial Arts are excellent for smaller people.  Many Filipino Grandmasters are small, thin people that can fight amazingly well.  Weapons are a great equalizer, and the Filipino arts train extensively in weapons that a person might carry and use, such as a stick/club or a knife.

As far as which art, finding a good instructor is far more important than the specific art.  I'm also a smaller person, and I would strongly recommend finding an instructor that is also a smaller person or has a lot of experience successfull teaching smaller people to the level of proficiency.  I've personally found that these teachers tend to spend more amounts of time on honing the precision of technique, rather than simply muscling through a move.  Focus on joining a school that is a good fit and everything else will fall in to place for you. 

A good teacher will start you at the beginning and work to build up your skills.  That takes time for everyone regardless of size.  Your teacher is there to help you learn, not set you up for failure.  There may be a time when you are practicing certain techniques with a larger opponent.  Your teacher will pair you with someone that has control and restraint, not someone that gets their jollies out of knocking a 90 pound person to the ground.  It is in that kind of controlled, educational environment where you can learn what techniques can work against larger people, and why proficiency with weapons can be crucial for a smaller person.

Please feel free to ask as many questions as you like, and please keep posting about your journey. 

Good luck!


----------



## arnisador (May 20, 2007)

Good advice from *Carol Kaur*...in my biased opinion, the FMAs are a good choice. Size and strength certainly can be useful but the FMA emphaszie a smoothness and flow that you could excel at!


----------



## stickmaster2000 (May 20, 2007)

I agree with all the above, I am 5'!!" and still train with Filipino's and others, who are much smaller than me. From a skill level point of view, they always look smoother and more compact in their movements and when it comes to close range sparring, they definately have a better advantage.

Don't worry too much about the style or system, as Carol advises, find a good teacher, someone you feel comfortable with and who cares about what he/she teaches and the students they teach.

Good luck on your journey, the FMA is a great road to travel, enjoy!


----------



## lhommedieu (May 21, 2007)

eirel said:


> I posted this in another thread but was also wondering about fma...esp since i would like to learn more about the filipino culture...wanted to get opinions for which ma is best suited for a female w/smaller frame... im only about 5 ft and 90 something lbs...i know size matters esp in sparring...im not afraid to get bruises and put in the work...and actually like to bulk up more...i wont be able to go up against 6'2 guys...just wondering which ma esp fma to look into that i can learn or are they all too difficult/tough? thanks!


 
Weapons are great equalizers...

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## MJS (May 21, 2007)

eirel said:


> I posted this in another thread but was also wondering about fma...esp since i would like to learn more about the filipino culture...wanted to get opinions for which ma is best suited for a female w/smaller frame... im only about 5 ft and 90 something lbs...i know size matters esp in sparring...im not afraid to get bruises and put in the work...and actually like to bulk up more...i wont be able to go up against 6'2 guys...just wondering which ma esp fma to look into that i can learn or are they all too difficult/tough? thanks!


 
The FMAs have alot to offer.  As its already been pointed out, there are many Masters out there, with a small build that are quite effective.  If there are any schools in your area, it would be worth checking them out.  

Mike


----------



## eirel (May 22, 2007)

thanks everyone...those were all very helpful...im definitely excited to learn more about the filipino culture and to find a good school/instructor =)


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 22, 2007)

Being a small person has its advantages and disadvantages in all arts but I think You will find that the FMA has much to offer thesmaller person. As has been said by a few before Weapons are great equalizers


----------



## arnisador (May 22, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> Weapons are great equalizers



Yes, absolutely! And with the FMA, just about anything can be a weapon...


----------



## Tarot (May 23, 2007)

Honestly, I think FMA is perfect for women.  Although since I'm a chick, I could be a little biased.  

The FMAs teach weapons which to me, is a great skill set to have.  Also the thing I like the most about FMAs is no move is written in stone.  You can take moves and make them work for you.  Being smaller and having small hands this such a relief to have that ability.  I have done arts where I was shown a move and that was only way it was to be preformed.  No interpretations allowed.  And sometimes I just could not do the move, and that became frustrating since I wasn't allowed to explore options.

But in FMA, you don't hear that.  You hear, "Make it work" and having that freedom to make a move work for me makes the experience that much more.  Because not only are you learning to adapt but you're learning more about your body and movements and what your capable of doing.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 23, 2007)

Eirel I think you will enjoy it was you get going.  Good luck!


----------



## stickmaster2000 (May 28, 2007)

Yes, I agree with you tarot, the freedom to discover what works best for you is a great strength of the FMA and is one of the things that first attracted me to these great arts. Like you, for years I was in a system that insisted there was only one way to execute something. If it wasn't text book and "looking good" in a photo, it didn't count. Hooray! for FMA.

Over the years I have also noticed that women tend to do much better in the FMA than men, I think perhaps its because there is less need for that hyper 
strong, superhero c--p you often get in other martial arts.


----------



## LocknBlock (May 29, 2007)

*You need to find a FMA system that teaches techniques that will teach you how to utilize your smaller body effectively along with weapons training preferrably sticks ,knives, etc... Many of the FMA Masters are not large men so they have an understanding of how to deal with an opponent that is larger then themselves. Dumog which I refer to as Filipino grappling or FMA Ju has many leg & foot techniques which collapses a person's leg or attacks the feet besides the hands & arms which are the primary targets in FMA. The right teacher will allow you some innovation with regards making it 'work for you'. Once you can clearly understand the concepts & physics principles of FMA you will be able to use what you know effectively in defending yourself.*


----------



## Armas (May 29, 2007)

All arts are good. But I agree with all the comments above. The FMA has so much to offer. It will depend on who you can also study with. May we know where you might be located at. So we can recommend some qualified instructors for you.


----------



## lightning (Jun 7, 2007)

I may be biased because i practice the arts,but in all of the systems of FMA they never depend on their height alone,no one is too short or too tall, nor too big or too skinny.
tell you the truth, your height is the height of an average filipina woman and they also practice the art,so don't be discouraged about your height.


----------



## Salagubang (Jun 7, 2007)

...we have 5 Filipina in our group, less than 5ft
they go againts our European Members 6ft plus
using their quickness and good body positioning
..they enjoy training with our Big guys
..our female members focus more in using Palm Stick


----------



## eirel (Jun 7, 2007)

im in southern california- ive been looking at different systems of fma- there are so many- i'd like to find one that is as close to its original form as possible =) ive checked out different classes and just deciding now which one to go to and im very excited to start soon =) thanks everyone!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 7, 2007)

eirel said:


> im in southern california- ive been looking at different systems of fma- there are so many- i'd like to find one that is as close to its original form as possible =) ive checked out different classes and just deciding now which one to go to and im very excited to start soon =) thanks everyone!


 
Good luck and I am sure that you will enjoy the experience!


----------

